# Prince throws and breaks "Captain" Kirk's guitar...



## HeartlandHank (Mar 7, 2013)

Apparently Kirk Douglas had never heard the stories about Prince "borrowing" guitars...? I've heard those stories since the mid 90s.

Prince actually did this once in Minneapolis TWICE... to the same guy.. two nights in a row... He asked the guy to play his guitar.. Played two songs and then broke it. Prince comes in the next night and asks to play the guys guitar... The guy says "ok, but DON'T break it"... Prince plays two songs and then breaks it and walks off.

When Prince asks to play your guitar unless you want to see it broken you say no. He will play your guitar and break it, every time. It doesn't matter who you are, it doesn't matter how much your guitar is worth... it doesn't matter if the guitar is the most important thing to you, Prince WILL break your guitar after he makes it sound better than it has ever sounded before.

Prince just put that guitar out of its misery... It lived a normal guitar life of being owned by a famous musician. Then... the guitar was played by Prince. It wouldn't be fair to make the guitar live the dull life of being the guitar of Kirk Douglas after it experienced a few minutes of being played by Prince.

Didn't want Prince to break your guitar? Maybe you should have thought about that before being born. Haha. Prince, what a dick. I wish I could make one of his west coast shows... Prince is the baddest mother-fucker on the planet.


----------



## Rancho Cucamonga (Mar 8, 2013)

My aunt was in love with him, she is the one who first dragged me to one of his shows. One weekend I'd be at Prince the next Slayer or Iron Maiden or something like that. I've seen Prince about dozen times around the Minneapolis area in the early 90s, he is a one of kind musician and person. He visited my niece's guitar school just a few years ago, didn't break any guitars there. 

Kirk probably knew about Prince's history with guitars but may have felt obligated to allow him to play his 61 Epiphone. Good news is it's replaceable for about 6k. Many in the industry are demanding Prince pay up. My opinion IDC. I think Mr. Nelson needs to keep up his persona to stay fresh.

The few times I got close to him in his club(incidentally) he seemed to have a fucking glow to him, and the Glam Slam always smelled of pussy and perfume with a hint of weed. But I hung out most of the time down the road at first avenue club where the metal and rock bands played, at least until the late 90s or so. Now everything is fucking techno, dance and crap. But the late 80s and early 90s in the Twin Cites and I'm sure most happening cities was a good time to be young and alive.


----------

